# What's with the crappy remote control



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

My rant -

Disappointed in TiVO's quality of the remotes, after a few months of use the printing on the buttons is wearing off.

With how long remote controls have been made you think TiVo could spend $0.50 to come up with a remote where the printing on the buttons won't wear off!


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

I've been using Tivos for over 12 years and I've never experienced the problem you're describing. Series 1 2, 3, and Premiere Tivos as well as series 1, 2, and 3 directv tivos. Regular remotes, glo remotes and a slide remote. Never wore out the letters or numbers on any past or present remotes in 12 years.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

The remote that came with my August 2012 Premiere has this exact problem, but my old Series 2 remotes that saw heavy use for at least 5 years are still good. If nothing else, there was a crappy batch of the basic peanut remotes.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I've definitely had the writing come off on various remotes (including Tivos), but IMHO, Tivo remotes are BY FAR the best remote I've ever used in terms of actual usability..

Plus, after using them a while, you don't need the printing... just like you should be able to touch-type.. (only slightly joking on both of these)


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

All the lettering on the remotes that came with my 2 Tivo Premieres have rubbed off.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

mattack said:


> ...IMHO, Tivo remotes are BY FAR the best remote I've ever used in terms of actual usability..


Don't me started on useability, I find that I'm pressing buttons at the very top of the remote then going to buttons on the very bottom of the remote enough that I find it difficult to make my selections while holding it in one hand and selecting with the thumb of that hand because I need to shift the remote in my hand to make my selections.

The functions on the remote are fine, but the thought as to the button layout needs some serious rethinking, I swear some engineer laid out the buttons and decided what they will do on a dart board, in addition I think many of the buttons can be better used (reused) based upon what mode you are in.

Then again you can't please everybody all the time.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

The numbers wore off my old DTiVo remotes. But it wasn't a huge deal because I didn't really need to look at the remote to use it.

My TiVo HD remote (and now my slide remote) held up much better.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I've got a peanut Glo remote that came with an S3 OLED unit with 1-2 button that is 6+ years old with nothing rubbed off and functioning fine, and it's used frequently (every day). So I'd say that's a pretty good remote. I think most subsequent peanut remotes have looked "cheaper" than the Glo remote.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

moyekj said:


> I've got a peanut Glo remote that came with an S3 OLED unit with 1-2 button that is 6+ years old with nothing rubbed off and functioning fine, and it's used frequently (every day). So I'd say that's a pretty good remote. I think most subsequent peanut remotes have looked "cheaper" than the Glo remote.


The Glo remote with the DVR 1/2 switch has the numbers molded in versus painted or silkscreened on. We're still using our original S3 OLED Glo remote and we've just barely worn the black off the edge of the fast forward button and you can see it's actually white underneath a layer of black.

Scott


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

I complained to TiVo and I got them to replace one of the remote controls under warranty. Their tech support said I should press the buttons so hard. Unbelievable, but at least I got one of the remote replaced.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Time_Lord said:


> Don't me started on useability, I find that I'm pressing buttons at the very top of the remote then going to buttons on the very bottom of the remote enough that I find it difficult to make my selections while holding it in one hand and selecting with the thumb of that hand because I need to shift the remote in my hand to make my selections.


I guess you use the actual # keypad more than I do. Yeah, I seem to remember this is worse on the Premiere remote.. (The S1 remote, the keypad was easier to use with one hand.. and I have small hands.)


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Time_Lord said:


> My rant -
> 
> Disappointed in TiVO's quality of the remotes, after a few months of use the printing on the buttons is wearing off.
> 
> With how long remote controls have been made you think TiVo could spend $0.50 to come up with a remote where the printing on the buttons won't wear off!


Yeah I've been paranoid about this happening with my remotes because of my extreme heavy usage, that's why I spent the extra money on the Glo Premiere remotes. Believe me I feel your pain.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

$13.99
Just get a new one (yea, it has an extra button for OnDemand, they are never used Charter Cable stock)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TIVO-Replacement-Remote-Control-New-C00221-TiVo/190820958083

My Select, and Up and Down Arrow buttons have worn of on the regular remote. My Glo Remotes have not worn any letters off.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> Just get a new one


Sorry if I am changing the subject, but this is the only thread I could find where Tivo remotes are being discussed.

I currently have three Tivos connected, two HD Series 3 and one Toshiba Series 2 with VCR. I use two peanut remotes, one controls one series 3 and the Toshiba units and is working fine. This remote is set to Remote Address 2 (Tivo Series 3) and 4 (Toshiba).

The other remote is set to Remote Address 1 and controls only the other Series 3 with the remote button on 1. This remote has ceased to work and I have ordered two new ones, but I need help now. I know how to change the remote address by simply using the remote while in System Information.

Problem is, I cannot even access Tivo Central on the Series 3 controlled by the broken remote. I rarely use the Toshiba unit and I would like to change the number 2 button to control the other series 3 (broken remote) unit.

Since I am unable to access, Tivo Central...System Information, on the unit controlled by the broken remote, is there some other way I can change button 2 on the good remote from address 4 (Toshiba) to remote address 1 (other Series 3)? Unless I can, I cannot use that Tivo at all.

Just hope my request is not too confusing.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Since I am unable to access, Tivo Central...System Information, on the unit controlled by the broken remote, is there some other way I can change button 2 on the good remote from address 4 (Toshiba) to remote address 1 (other Series 3)? Unless I can, I cannot use that Tivo at all.
> 
> Just hope my request is not too confusing.


Set one of the remotes to 0, that will control a Tivo set to ANY remote # in System Info to control it,


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Set one of the remotes to 0, that will control a Tivo set to ANY remote # in System Info to control it,


Should have included this in my original question. I tried setting the working remote to 0 by pressing the Tivo button and Pause buttons together for several seconds. Nothing happened.

More information. As far as I know, the only way to change the remote address is to click a remote set to the desired address while in System Information. By switching the working remote between number 1 (Series 3) and 2 (Toshiba), I can set either or both addresses to address 2 or 4 but since the remote set to address 1 isn't working I am unable to reset the working Tivo button 2 (Toshiba) from address 4 to address 1.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Should have included this in my original question. I tried setting the working remote to 0 by pressing the Tivo button and Pause buttons together for several seconds. Nothing happened.
> 
> More information. As far as I know, the only way to change the remote address is to click a remote set to the desired address while in System Information. By switching the working remote between number 1 (Series 3) and 2 (Toshiba), I can set either or both addresses to address 2 or 4 but since the remote set to address 1 isn't working I am unable to reset the working Tivo button 2 (Toshiba) from address 4 to address 1.


A zero remote will control ALL numbered Tivos, so you would set a remote to zero, navigate on the cranky box the the system info page, then press 2 on it to set the Tivo, and then exit left to set it (if I'm remembering l vs r correctly) and move the remote back to 2

Remember that while the slide switch is labeled 1 and 2, those are not the channels, you can set each individually, so position 1 is CH3, and position 2 is CH7, etc


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Remember that while the slide switch is labeled 1 and 2, those are not the channels, you can set each individually, so position 1 is CH3, and position 2 is CH7, etc


Now I am confused by your mention of channel 7. I thought the only available addresses for remotes were 1 through 4.

I just held the Tivo and pause buttons once again. This time the red light came on and stayed lit for a fairly long time. Hoping the remote address was now rest to 0 I attempted to control the Unit formerly controlled by the broken remote. It didn't work.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Now I am confused by your mention of channel 7. I thought the only available addresses for remotes were 1 through 4.
> 
> I just held the Tivo and pause buttons once again. This time the red light came on and stayed lit for a fairly long time. Hoping the remote address was now rest to 0 I attempted to control the Unit formerly controlled by the broken remote. It didn't work.


0-9 are the available channels, but it's really not that hard, there's something wrong in the process if you're having this much trouble. You can spot a 0 remote because when you press info BOTH the other Tivos will have an amber receive light. You're having way WAY more trouble than would be expected on this, I have to wonder if you have something you think you're doing that you're not actually doing.

And your process above is missing a step
Hold Tivo button and pause down until LED lights up
Press 0 on the remote
Remote blinks 3 or so times to signify done
all listed on this page quite succinctly
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/285


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> And your process above is missing a step
> Hold Tivo button and pause down until LED lights up
> *Press 0 on the remote*


Thank you so much, I am back in business again. Using my temporarily lost sense of logic, I finally realized that after Tivo + Pause I could use the numbers keys to set any channel. On the working remote, after using the 0 setting to get into the Tivo I could not control, I was able to reset the #1 button from channel 4 to channel 1 and leave the #2 button set to channel 2.

I can now control both units with the one remote. I prefer using two remotes for my own reasons and will return to that as soon as my new remotes arrive.

Nice name BTW. I used to spend ALL my summers at a house on the Jersey Shore where we became close friends with others there who had houses for the whole season. Being an incorrigible practical joker quickly earned me the title of Jack the Brat.<g>


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

I LOVE my peanut. The TiVo remote is the best remote I've ever used, hands down, and one of the reasons I love TiVo.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Bigg said:


> I LOVE my peanut. The TiVo remote is the best remote I've ever used, hands down, and one of the reasons I love TiVo.


The TiVo Slide remote is far better than the old IR peanut remotes. It is easier to hold, easier to use, has a much better feel, especially feedback on the buttons, the buttons are solid instead of squishy rubber, it is bluetooth so it doesn't need to be pointed at the TiVo, has a longer range, is MUCH faster, has a auto backlight, and, of course, a full keyboard.

Took a while to get used to, but once you have one for a while, you will NEVER want to use a peanut remote again


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

crxssi said:


> The TiVo Slide remote is far better than the old IR peanut remotes. It is easier to hold, easier to use, has a much better feel, especially feedback on the buttons, the buttons are solid instead of squishy rubber, it is bluetooth so it doesn't need to be pointed at the TiVo, has a longer range, is MUCH faster, has a auto backlight, and, of course, a full keyboard.
> 
> Took a while to get used to, but once you have one for a while, you will NEVER want to use a peanut remote again


That thing must have magical powers, as the peanut has excellent IR range and sets the bar pretty high in terms of the look and feel!!!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Bigg said:


> That thing must have magical powers, as the peanut has excellent IR range and sets the bar pretty high in terms of the look and feel!!!


If you haven't used a Slide for a while, you don't realize how much the peanut remote can be improved...


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

crxssi said:


> If you haven't used a Slide for a while, you don't realize how much the peanut remote can be improved...


You had me pretty much convinced and I went shopping for a slide remote. A regular peanut can be had for $30 while the lowest price I found for a slide was $140.

I can't imagine what the slide can do for me that justifies a $110 increase in price.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Tivo II Jack said:


> You had me pretty much convinced and I went shopping for a slide remote. A regular peanut can be had for $30 while the lowest price I found for a slide was $140.


They were discontinued quite a while ago (which is stupid to not wait until the next model is released) so now there is price gouging. But even still, it is not cheap



> I can't imagine what the slide can do for me that justifies a $110 increase in price.


That depends on your priorities. Some people will spend thousands of dollars on a gold plated phone, which is a far less sensible use of money. The Slide is at least three times the remote of the old peanut in terms of features/speed/convenience... so to me it is easily worth 3 times the price.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

CoxInPHX said:


> $13.99
> Just get a new one (yea, it has an extra button for OnDemand, they are never used Charter Cable stock)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TIVO-Replacement-Remote-Control-New-C00221-TiVo/190820958083
> 
> My Select, and Up and Down Arrow buttons have worn of on the regular remote. My Glo Remotes have not worn any letters off.


I wonder if that On Demand button will work with my Xfinity On Demand app.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

crxssi said:


> They were discontinued quite a while ago (which is stupid to not wait until the next model is released) so now there is price gouging. But even still, it is not cheap
> 
> That depends on your priorities. Some people will spend thousands of dollars on a gold plated phone, which is a far less sensible use of money. The Slide is at least three times the remote of the old peanut in terms of features/speed/convenience... so to me it is easily worth 3 times the price.


It's not price gouging... it's the laws of supply and demand in a free market. Totally free markets don't always work, but in this case, it is working very well.

I can't quite imagine what's that much better about the Slide than the Peanut. The Peanut is just so good, I feel like you're really close to hitting the asymptotic line of perfection with the Peanut.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Back when TiVo was liquidating their slide remotes in the clearance section of the website, the prices were pretty reasonable and lower then the MSRP that they were originally selling for.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

JWhites said:


> I wonder if that On Demand button will work with my Xfinity On Demand app.


I just got my extra "charter" remote and I am on Charter in GA. The Tivo says function not available when I press the extra on demand button. The remote is not backlit but the buttons look the same as my glow remote that came with my XL4.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

crxssi said:


> They were discontinued quite a while ago


Kinda makes one wonder why they would discontinue such an excellent product?



crxssi said:


> (which is stupid to not wait until the next model is released).


Begs the question...Were they DISCONTINUED or are they planning to release a "next model"?


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

JWhites said:


> Back when TiVo was liquidating their slide remotes in the clearance section of the website, the prices were pretty reasonable and lower then the MSRP that they were originally selling for.





Tivo II Jack said:


> Kinda makes one wonder why they would discontinue such an excellent product?


Almost sounds like they couldn't give them away?


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

XIBM said:


> I just got my extra "charter" remote and I am on Charter in GA. The Tivo says function not available when I press the extra on demand button.


Good point on that "On Demand" problem. I am on Time Warner in Brooklyn, NY and it's the same here. My Toshiba (Tivo "box") (non-HD) Tivo can access the TW On-Demand channels but if I try to view them with the Series 3 units I am also told they are not available.

Don't know if TW or Tivo are responsible for this unavailability but I believe it has something to do with using cable cards vs a regulat Tivo box.

I called TW to complain and asked why I could not access the On-Demand channels I was paying for with my choice of service pack. Their usual idiotic response was that the On_Demand channels were a free service so I was NOT paying for them.

Yeah, right, just like you are not paying for the gasoline a moving company uses while moving you across country.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Wait how are you able to access the Time Warner On Demand service on the Toshiba TiVo unit? Is there like an app or something, or is it a Time Warner branded TiVo? Is it the same way TiVo Premiere works with Comcast's On Demand service through an app? I know that it's possible with the cablecard authorizing the app to work and using the internet to send the remote commands to the Xfinity On Demand server, so it should be possible with Time Warner if they ever wanted to do it.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

JWhites said:


> Wait how are you able to access the Time Warner On Demand service on the Toshiba TiVo unit?


As I said, I believe the On Demand channels are not accessible when using cable cards. The Toshiba is connected to a TW cable box which allows me to access the On Demand channels.



JWhites said:


> so it should be possible with Time Warner if they ever wanted to do it.


"If they ever wanted to do it". I tend to agree with you there, they just don't want to do it.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Tivo II Jack said:


> As I said, I believe the On Demand channels are not accessible when using cable cards. The Toshiba is connected to a TW cable box which allows me to access the On Demand channels.


Oh I must have missed that. You are correct that if channel 1 or channel 199 or any of the special On Demand channels are entered into TiVo, it will say "Problem with the signal on this channel. Trying again. (V53)"



Tivo II Jack;9723343
"If they ever wanted to do it". I tend to agree with you there said:


> That's too bad, but hopefully they'll change their mind someday soon.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Kinda makes one wonder why they would discontinue such an excellent product?


Because of a replacement, most of us suspect.



> Begs the question...Were they DISCONTINUED or are they planning to release a "next model"?


The next model was probably delayed more than they had planned. Despite problems with some of the units, the Slide has been one of the best products TiVo ever made.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

crxssi said:


> The next model was probably delayed more than they had planned. Despite problems with some of the units, the Slide has been one of the best products TiVo ever made.


You sound pretty certain there will be a new model, so save your breath. You have already convinced me, if the replacements are reasonably priced, I will try one...or two.

I won't pay over $100 to go from a perfectly usable and suitable peanut though. BTW, how much were the Slides going for before the discontinuance caused price gouging?

Anyone care to discuss the peanut's shortcomings? Right off the bat, the Select and Clear buttons should be closer together, preferably near the current Select button. There are others.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Anyone care to discuss the peanut's shortcomings?


1) It is too big (one doesn't realize that until later)
2) The buttons are rubbery
3) Button have no feedback
4) The writing can wear off
5) It is IR only with no RF
6) It has no Qwerty keyboard
7) Most are not backlit
8) Response time is noticeably slower


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

crxssi said:


> 2) The buttons are rubbery
> 4) The writing can wear off


2 and 4 are related, and there are both rubberery buttons and plastic'y buttons, my Premiere Glo's have plastic buttons, my Premiere normal is rubbery. FWIW I prefer the rubbery buttons.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

dianebrat said:


> 2 and 4 are related,


Yes they are. However, they are still separate negatives (or potential negatives). One can create rubbery buttons with colored rubbery text that never rubs off. And the rubbery feel is there regardless.



> there are both rubberery buttons and plastic'y buttons, my Premiere Glo's have plastic buttons, my Premiere normal is rubbery. FWIW I prefer the rubbery buttons.


I don't think the rubbery are bad, but having used both for a long time, I prefer the non-rubbery.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

crxssi said:


> 1) It is too big (one doesn't realize that until later)
> 2) The buttons are rubbery
> 3) Button have no feedback
> 4) The writing can wear off
> ...


Re 1, 3 (feedback??), 5, 6 & 8. Never used a Slide Remote, cannot reply as to what these add to the Tivo experience.

2) Not sure this is problematic but I did prefer a feature of the Sony Remote for my Series 1 unit so many years ago. It had 4 dedicated buttons in a circular pattern for Up, Down, Left and Right rather than the single round button with arrows. Too often I get wrong direction.

4) Upon receiving a new remote, apply a light coat of clear nail polish to each button. Problem solved.

7) I am usually not even looking at the remote when using it. After 13 0r 14 years of using Tivo, my fingers pretty much do the walking unassisted by sight. I am sure this contributes to the last comment for 2).

Addition to rubbery 2). Every single one of my older remotes had buttons with missing pieces, a problem I never had with the Sony Remote's plastic buttons. This is no longer a problem because my button biting African Grey Parrot is no longer on this earth.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Picky picky. I actually really like my Peanut.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

Tivo II Jack said:


> BTW, how much were the Slides going for before the discontinuance caused price gouging?


Unanswered question.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Unanswered question.


$89 full retail


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

crxssi said:


> $89 full retail


I'd give that a shot.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

Tivo II Jack said:


> This remote has ceased to work and I have ordered two new ones


Another problem. I got my two new remotes but am having problems with both. They are Humax remotes and the Mute buttons and the Volume buttons do not work on either one.

Also, are Humax remotes programmable for 9 channels or just two. My two Series 3 Units are set for channels 1 and 2. My Toshiba Tivo w/DVR is set for channel 4.

My original and still working Tivo remote is set for channel 1 on the one setting and channel 4 on the two setting. It properly controls one Series 3 unit and the Toshiba.

I tried to set one of my new Humax remotes for channel 2 on the one setting and channel 4 on the two setting so it should control the other Series 3 unit and the Toshiba unit. It doesn't.

With the setting in the right hand number two position, it I hit the Tivo button to turn on the Toshiba, it pauses the Series 3 unit. It seems to be acting as if it was set to zero.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Why am I getting a mental image of Jack having like 20 TiVo's of different generations stacked on top of each other like my Grandfather did with TV's? lol  [media]http://empegbbs.com/ubbthreads.php/ubb/download/Number/5557/filename/tivos_front.jpg[/media]
[media]http://www.creativeapplications.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/constructed-land-tv-stack.jpg[/media]


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

You can find the Bluetooth remotes on eBay. I bid on one and lost it at $95, the bid went to $98. 

The funny thing was that after I lost the auction I saw a premiere with a Bluetooth remote and won that auction for $85. I guess having a full unit scared people away.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

JWhites said:


> Oh I must have missed that. You are correct that if channel 1 or channel 199 or any of the special On Demand channels are entered into TiVo, it will say "Problem with the signal on this channel. Trying again. (V53)"


On the Series 2, you are remote-controlling the cable company box from the Tivo, so you just tune to the appropriate channel. The Series 3 does not support OnDemand. On the Series 4, it is accessed (when available) through a selection on "My Shows" that launches an application, not by going a particular channel.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

That is correct Charles H.


----------



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

Slides went for $50-60 when they came out.fyi


----------



## Sashieden (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been using my android tablet as a remote. It makes browsing your recorded shows and guide so much nicer.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

Sashieden said:


> I've been using my android tablet as a remote. It makes browsing your recorded shows and guide so much nicer.


Tell us more.

PS to J White: I responded to your stacked Tivo post days ago, but it never made it here. I only have 5, three in service but all working.


----------



## Sashieden (Jun 10, 2011)

The menu is exactly the same except it is displayed on your tablet instead of your television. You can browse your complete recorded shows library and when you find something out want to watch, touch it and it starts playing on your TV. You're able to browse, edit, and create season passes and wish list tasks. Only thing you can't do is browse into Netflix or on demand or the other vod apps.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Attempting to use a tablet or phone as a "remote" is the worst remote EVER. I know, I have tried it. A glass touchscreen has zero feel. It can't really be one handed. You have to "wake up" the device every time. You have to navigate to the app every single time something else happens, unless it is a dedicated device. You have to LOOK at the screen to do anything. Battery life sucks compared to a real remote. Too large. Etc.

No thanks


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

crxssi said:


> Attempting to use a tablet or phone as a "remote" is the worst remote EVER. I know, I have tried it. A glass touchscreen has zero feel. It can't really be one handed. You have to "wake up" the device every time. You have to navigate to the app every single time something else happens, unless it is a dedicated device. You have to LOOK at the screen to do anything. Battery life sucks compared to a real remote. Too large. Etc.
> 
> No thanks


Agreed. I love my peanut!!!


----------

